# Who decided this was a sport?



## garcia3441 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/news/story?id=2509226


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually caught the tail end of that live, that guy is insane, he's like the Rusty Cooley of eating.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 4, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> that guy is insane, he's like the Rusty Cooley of eating.


----------



## Ken (Jul 4, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/news/story?id=2509226



This, my friend, is America. If anything should be a sport, it should be eating.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> This, my friend, is America. If anything should be a sport, it should be eating.



I want to see competitive drinking, as a sport.


----------



## Ken (Jul 4, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I want to see competitive drinking, as a sport.



No doubt, you will. I'm waiting for competitive fucking. Now THAT will generate some ad revenue.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> No doubt, you will. I'm waiting for competitive fucking. Now THAT will generate some ad revenue.



Where do I sign up??


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> This, my friend, is America. If anything should be a sport, it should be eating.



And the winner of eating in America... is a Japanese dude...

Actually, I saw him on a hot dog eating competition around 2002 or so. He won that one with some ridiculously huge amount of hot dogs. I think it was on ESPN2 or something. They had a sushi eating contest and the most difficult part of that was that the sushi was filled with 3-5x the normal amount of wasabi. Entertaining, but I was shocked at how this super skinny Japanese dude could eat that much. The speed didn't suprise me. Japanese, in general, eat a lot faster than Americans (In the US, people always tell me to slow down when eating. In Japan, I'm oftentimes the last person to finish eating). But, for such a skinny dude to eat 53 hot dogs... wow.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 4, 2006)

man...that's the skinny dudes lunch for about a month or two I bet... like a snake, feeding once every few months


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://hotdogeating.ytmnd.com/

I usually hate it when people reply to threads with a YTMND but this fits this thread so perfectly... its the only place I could find this copy of the commercial too.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 4, 2006)

http://www.ifoce.com/records.php

A list of records for this 'sport'.


----------



## Naren (Jul 4, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> http://www.ifoce.com/records.php
> 
> A list of records for this 'sport'.



Takeru Kobayashi has 3 records on that page: hotdogs, rice balls (I assume they mean "onigiri"), and cow brains. I can't even think of eating cow brains period, especially the huge amounts that he devoured.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2006)

Having to get your food, sit down, eat and then clean the table in middle/high school lets me make and eat a triple-decker pb&j sandwich in like 30 seconds, lol.


----------



## David (Jul 5, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> This, my friend, is America. If anything should be a sport, it should be eating.


 


+1!


I watched the food channel, and this guy was on there, he can fucking eat. He started "training," and went to one of those food bars in Japan, where you just sit around a conveyer belt, and pick what you want off of it. He did 2 stacks, of 50 small server-sized plates of food. Most of them being about 4 sushi rolls...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

It's more of a sport than NASCAR.


----------



## David (Jul 5, 2006)

what's wrong with nascar?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

It's just not a sport. It's a skill. If the people were the cars, _then _it would it be a sport. I know it takes some physical ability, but so does getting out bed in the morning.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 5, 2006)

Naren said:


> Takeru Kobayashi has 3 records on that page: hotdogs, rice balls (I assume they mean "onigiri"), and cow brains. I can't even think of eating cow brains period, especially the huge amounts that he devoured.



Missed one:

Hamburgers: Krystals
69 Krystal Square Burgers
8 minutes/ Nov. 13, 2004
Takeru Kobayashi

That's a lot of fucking Krystal burgers! Wonder if they had the pickles?


----------



## David (Jul 5, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> It's just not a sport. It's a skill. If the people were the cars, _then _it would it be a sport. I know it takes some physical ability, but so does getting out bed in the morning.


baseball is considered a sport... and they just stand around all day. I'd say they just have skills too.


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Missed one:
> 
> Hamburgers: Krystals
> 69 Krystal Square Burgers
> ...



Wow.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

David said:


> baseball is considered a sport... and they just stand around all day. I'd say they just have skills too.



No  The players dont have a special bat that provides the power for them, to hit it over the fence. Nor do the players have robotic arms with little engines that power the pitch 98 MPH to the plate. I also dont believe that when Torii Hunter is makes a leaping diving catch to rob a bases clearing double, that Pimpbot 5000 comes in and propells him to the right location in time.

Baseball might be boring to some, but it's definitely a sport in every facet.

NASCAR is more about how good the cars are, and how good the staff and team are. It's not that Dale Jarrett or whoever is a better athelete than Jeff Gordon if he won.


----------



## Naren (Jul 5, 2006)

David said:


> I watched the food channel, and this guy was on there, he can fucking eat. He started "training," and went to one of those food bars in Japan, where you just sit around a conveyer belt, and pick what you want off of it. He did 2 stacks, of 50 small server-sized plates of food. Most of them being about 4 sushi rolls...



I usually eat about 6-8 plates when I go to those restaurants. Even at the cheapest kaiten-zushi restaurant (conveyor-belt sushi restaurant), 50 plates would cost about 5250 yen (a little under $50, assuming this is a 105 yen per plate cheopo restaurant). 

"two stacks" doesn't impress me, because I usually get two stacks when I go to one of those places with another person. 50 plates is pretty insane, though. I'd say that's quite a bit more than two stacks.


----------



## David (Jul 5, 2006)

Once again, our views deeply vary.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

David said:


> Once again, our views deeply vary.



Once again, I'm right and you're wrong.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 5, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> No  The players dont have a special bat that provides the power for them, to hit it over the fence. Nor do the players have robotic arms with little engines that power the pitch 98 MPH to the plate. I also dont believe that when Torii Hunter is makes a leaping diving catch to rob a bases clearing double, that Pimpbot 5000 comes in and propells him to the right location in time.
> 
> Baseball might be boring to some, but it's definitely a sport in every facet.
> 
> NASCAR is more about how good the cars are, and how good the staff and team are. It's not that Dale Jarrett or whoever is a better athelete than Jeff Gordon if he won.



NASCAR is about wrecks, not even racing. Dumb-ass rednecks like to see shit get destroyed, that's the draw of it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I actually caught the tail end of that live, that guy is insane, he's like the Rusty Cooley of eating.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 5, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> NASCAR is about wrecks, not even racing. Dumb-ass rednecks like to see shit get destroyed, that's the draw of it.



Hell, it's why i used to watch Nascar, it wasn't good without a crash.


And yep, eating is more of a sport than motor racing...


----------



## Leon (Jul 5, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> It's more of a sport than NASCAR.


+1

NASCAR is an exhibition of cars, not of human sport.

and, i think anything can become an American "sport" solong as it draw$ a crowd.


----------



## noodles (Jul 5, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I want to see competitive drinking, as a sport.


----------

